# Reptile enrichment survey



## GeeDuffee (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi all! 
I'm a current 3rd year zoology student at Newcastle University, and as part of my final year dissertation project I am researching and designing an information resource on reptile enrichment. As part of my data collection I have put together a short online survey and I would really appreciate it if some of you could take 5 minutes of your time to fill it in  
Thanks!
https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/KZD63DW


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've completed it but to be frank, I cannot see how the survey is of any benefit to your project. It is very general, and just asks if you use enrichment, how important it is, if a resource would be helpful, and the preferred format.

For a final year dissertation, you are going to need more than this survey to gather data.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

ian14 said:


> I've completed it but to be frank, I cannot see how the survey is of any benefit to your project. It is very general, and just asks if you use enrichment, how important it is, if a resource would be helpful, and the preferred format.
> 
> For a final year dissertation, you are going to need more than this survey to gather data.


Good god, if this is dissatation level then I'm going back to the trees


----------

